# Twenty Years of Berkeley Unix



## fnoyanisi (Dec 15, 2016)

A bit long, but definitely worth reading...

Anybody spending sometime hacking net80211 code would definitely recognize some names that are mentioned in the article

http://www.oreilly.com/openbook/opensources/book/kirkmck.html


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 17, 2016)

A couple of days ago I was wondering how FreeBSD fit into the whole Unix picture and I ran across this article..
http://www.salon.com/2000/05/16/chapter_2_part_one/
They seem similar in facts...More like the Hollywood version. Some additional snippets. Lots more saucy.


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 17, 2016)

More "stuff" to read. I really love it!


----------



## Sevendogs (Dec 20, 2016)

Good read, thanks!


----------

